# A tale of two qubits: how quantum computers work



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

A tale of two qubits: how quantum computers work (6 web pages).



> *Quantum information is the physics of knowledge. To be more specific, the field of quantum information studies the implications that quantum mechanics has on the fundamental nature of information. By studying this relationship between quantum theory and information, it is possible to design a new type of computera quantum computer. A largescale, working quantum computerthe kind of quantum computer some scientists think we might see in 50 yearswould be capable of performing some tasks impossibly quickly.*


-- Tom


----------

